# Vauxhall Dealership, St Ives, June 2018



## KPUrban_ (Nov 7, 2018)

*Intro*
A fairly local explore this. A place which is more just a location to mess about with iron wool than actually explore. Since its closure I have been here a few times, the first when it still had full power. Over this period I have seen this place get destroyed. Anyway, still a good look if you happen to be in the area

*The Explore*
This explore here is easy enough, apart from the neighbor who insists on being security from his back garden. This was one of the early explores with my camera so the photos are not the best. Anyway.

*The Photos*​















Sorry for the lack of inside photos. Not having a tripod made this difficult.

KPUrbex
,


----------



## Wyton (Mar 18, 2019)

Very little to see inside..just some very generic offices and a parts department.

Used to work there when it was Mann egerton.


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 18, 2019)

i believe this is going for housing imminently


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 18, 2019)

Wyton said:


> Very little to see inside..just some very generic offices and a parts department.
> 
> Used to work there when it was Mann egerton.



Little left but a nice explore for an afternoon.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 18, 2019)

rockfordstone said:


> i believe this is going for housing imminently



As far as I'm aware yes. Although I thought it was for industrial?


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 19, 2019)

62 houses by the looks of things


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 19, 2019)

rockfordstone said:


> 62 houses by the looks of things



The site is tiny. How they do that is a surprise.


----------



## Wyton (Mar 26, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> The site is tiny. How they do that is a surprise.



Small cheap (sub £250,000) no space social housing thats how...then compare that to Houghton Grange,90 houses in excess of £600,000 with huge gardens in the 15 acres of the Grange..and then 300 in the Field next to the grange.

Kinda staggering they can have 90 in one area and 300 in another...both parcels of land very similar sizes...lol.

Even the Grange it self is being converted into 6 Apartments.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 19, 2019)

Essentially a council estate, cheap as chip.


----------

